# "Do-Gooders" in Secaucus, New Jersey



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

You might find this outrageous....OR...at least...._*interesting*_:

Link: *http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...s-Turkeys-212795021.html?_osource=nbcnewsmore*

I'd MOVE "overseas" _BEFORE _I would EVER live in New Jersey *!

*a "western boy",
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

This crazy headed thinking is growing and growing and is all over the world now. I'm seriously doubting the mayor is a vegan, so his self-righteous proclamation that this is not how "we treat our animals" is ridiculous and serves to separate those who kill their own food into the heartless, cruel and criminal category and those who do not as intelligent, compassionate and upright citizens. 

It's everywhere and unavoidable nowadays.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Do you suppose that the Self-Righteous Mayor had a "Search-Warrant" with him when he toured this man's property?
I doubt it.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad to live in Texas, and outside city limits. My chickens get a great life, even those raised for food. Much better than any big farm would ever think of giving them. Geeeesh.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

ReTIRED said:


> Do you suppose that the Self-Righteous Mayor had a "Search-Warrant" with him when he toured this man's property?
> I doubt it.


I doubt it too...but it seems like those are really old fashioned things~ rights~ and it was time to do away with them. They just get in the way, really.


----------



## JerseyChicken (May 29, 2013)

Im from New Jersey. 
I live in an are more "rural" than secacus (which is a hop skip and a jump from NYC). Do i agree with what happened? No. But whose to say this person knew his township ordinances. I think anyone who wants chickens should be able to raise them and butcher as humanely as possibly if they choose to do so. 
Roosters can be a problem considering they


----------



## JerseyChicken (May 29, 2013)

Im from New Jersey. 
I live in an area more "rural" than secacus (which is a hop skip and a jump from NYC). Do i agree with what happened? No. But whose to say this person knew his township ordinances. I think anyone who wants chickens should be able to raise them and butcher as humanely as possibly if they choose to do so. 
Roosters can be a problem considering (based on what i have read) they can be loud and bothersome. 
I live about a half hour way from seacacus and i have chickens. I cannot own roosters per my township ordinance. 
My town recently passed an ordinance that in order to have no more than 6 chickens you need to have at least an acre and a half of land. I do not have that much land 
I dont understand why they did that because i didnt think chickens needed that much room. Are they thinking everyone is going to free range and thats why they need all that room? I am grandfathered in and im nor going to complain about it because there is no one that comes around lookin to see if anyone has chickens who shouldnt. After hurricaine sandy i had to re locate the chickens i had (2 of them) till i could rebuild my coop that was damaged.
Anyway, hopefully towns will start to see that peole are trying to become self sufficient and make their laws more lax pertaining to this subject.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

WHO of us knows ALL the Township ( or County ) ordinances ? OR ALL of the STATE Laws ?
NONE ! ( not even the Attorneys know ALL of that ! )
*There are just TOO MANY to know !
*I advocate that _before _ANY new law is passed...2 must be removed *!!!
*( The last I heard....it was still a "hanging offense" to steal a Camel in Arizona ! )
-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *There haven't been any Camels in Arizona (except in Zoos) since a few years after the U.S. Cavalry used them experimentally there a LONG TIME AGO.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm curious...why don't city folk who want to raise their own meat just get meat rabbits? They are quiet,no one knows you have them and they produce quite a bit of lean, healthy meat. 

What is it about chickens that is making people think they can become self-sufficient if they own a couple three?  Trust me, a few eggs in the morning for a couple of years will not add to any level of self-sufficiency in regards to food. You're actually spending more to feed and house them than you are ever saving on food.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

ANOTHER _"outrageous" _idiocy from New Jersey:
Link: *http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...-Tall-Torn-Down-Neighbor-Fight-213352811.html
*AS I said before: "I'd move overseas before I'd live in New Jersey *!*"
( or anyplace else with such _unnecessary _and _dictatorial _attitudes. )
*
EDITED *to ADD Short Video.

*Bah-Humbug !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> You might find this outrageous....OR...at least...._*interesting*_:
> 
> Link: *http://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loca...s-Turkeys-212795021.html?_osource=nbcnewsmore*
> 
> ...


Several things-

Firstly, the mayor has absolutely *NO* jurisdiction to "investigate" a "crime". That's what the police are for.

Secondly "Your Honor, why are you violating my religious freedom, afforded to me by the First Ammendment of the Constitution of our country?" (must be said with an evil grin).


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Riverdale said:


> Several things-
> 
> Firstly, the mayor has absolutely *NO* jurisdiction to "investigate" a "crime". That's what the police are for.
> 
> Secondly "Your Honor, why are you violating my religious freedom, afforded to me by the First Ammendment of the Constitution of our country?" (must be said with an evil grin).


I fail to see HOW the *1st Amendment *( part of the "Bill-of-Rights" ) applies to THIS matter.
I DO BELIEVE, however, that BOTH the *4th Amendment* and the *9th Amendment *do apply here.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

The "Bill-of-Rights"
Link: *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Bill_of_Rights

*Down the page quite a bit....there is a list of the Amendments that consitute the "Bill-of-Rights".

-ReTIRED-


----------



## Riverdale (Jun 23, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> I fail to see HOW the *1st Amendment *( part of the "Bill-of-Rights" ) applies to THIS matter.
> I DO BELIEVE, however, that BOTH the *4th Amendment* and the *9th Amendment *do apply here.
> -ReTIRED-


From you link


> First Amendment - Establishment Clause, Free Exercise Clause; freedom of speech, of the press, and of assembly; right to petition
> *Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion*, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.


I am a Pastfarian of the Alfredo sect. I am required by my religious beliefs to have wholesome, fresh chicken 3 times per week.

Just the thought of nine zero lawsuits might keep some of these yahoos in line.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Jul 12, 2013)

I actually live in NJ, haha! I do love it here, but that's story's pretty crazy for sure! I think ther real issue was that he was keeping birds in a zone they were not allowed in. Then the mayor inserted his own moral oppinion to make it a "crime". Interesting, to say the least.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

> I'm curious...why don't city folk who want to raise their own meat just get meat rabbits? They are quiet,no one knows you have them and they produce quite a bit of lean, healthy meat.


Oh my! You think these people freaked out about a guy slaughtering poultry I can guarantee you a lot more people would have flipped their lids if it was bunnies... those cute fluffy things that they sell in pet stores to run around the house and use litter boxes as children's pets. Few people eat rabbit anymore... the ones that do raise them for meat I have found are reeeally quiet about it. Even people who hunt them are fairly quiet about it.

It is all a bit silly. Sounds like the guy had these for a while... My guess is the neighbors couldn't handle the noise and some out-of-touch law enforcement stepped in to what they felt was a grisly scene. He did break the law having the birds, as for slaughtering them.. as long as he wasn't doing something weird and sadistic I think they should just drop the issue. They make him sound like a maniacal parrot murderer in that article. Just because someone has both poultry and "exotic birds" does not mean the two have roles that are interchangeable! I have a couple cockatiels here at the moment... I'm not about to eat them. And what constitutes an "exotic" bird? That photo looked like a pheasant to me... that's still poultry in my eyes, granted it's prettier poultry.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes...it's all silly and getting sillier. This little news paragraph says it all...


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

I can't believe all of this people have been hunting and eating chickens and rabbits for forever it was the way of life back then and I don't think it should matter 
They just want us to go waste our money on meat at the stores when you can get it yourself


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Bee said:


> Yes...it's all silly and getting sillier. This little news paragraph says it all...


I want to laugh sooooo bad at that, but it's too silly. "No animals harmed?" You still killed a cow to get that ground beef!


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hahahahahaha yess I was thinking the same thing whoever wrote that is dumb!!!!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

No... The person who wrote that went outside the "city limits" of dumb... If you get the joke.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

But...that's the attitude of all these animal lovers who persecute those who grow and kill their own. As long as they don't see their own meats die, they feel very self-righteous and militant about those who kill their own. They want all that "animal cruelty" to stop, all the while contributing to the most cruel food system one could ever imagine.

They are like children who hide their eyes because they think others will not be able to see them...

See them standing there? With the blood on their hands and mouths.... and trying to distract from it by pointing out their neighbor's pursuits for healthy and happily grown foods? 

Yes..we see you there. All you "animal lovers" who cry "Murder!" at the killing of a chicken but will happily buy Torture, neatly packaged under cellophane, at your local grocery store and serve it to your family.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I know, right?! You buy at the store, you buy a tortured chicken who probably was sick its whole life, killed early and unexpectedly. I still have to buy those though, because if I butcher here I'll probably be fined by stupid animal lovers. 

(BTW, PETA believes animals don't deserve to live. Look it up...)


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

The meat at the grocery stores is from animals that live in a small pen and feed steroids to make them bigger and people say raising your own healthy chicken is bad 
We buy chicken from the store but we raise cows and butcher them for meat
We haven't got into the meat chickens yet but it wouldn't bother me to raise and butcher our own chickens for our food


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

These people need to see how feed lots are ran I would take farm raised over store bought any givin day they are raised and butchered more humanly then in a feed lot when I was a kid I worked at a big egg laying chicken farm my job was to collect the eggs it was horrible first thing we had to do was go around and pull all the dead ones out that had been trampled on through the night. They kept 4 birds to a cage they had no feathers and stood in their poop that's why I have farm fresh eggs I've seen both sides of the fence I only lasted a week cause I was having nightmares from working there I was 13 at the time


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

.0. Sounds horrible, HennyPenny!


----------



## cjn79 (Jul 24, 2013)

Bee said:


> Yes...it's all silly and getting sillier. This little news paragraph says it all...


This shows you the intelligence level that these people have. Rofl.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

cjn79 said:


> This shows you the intelligence level that these people have. Rofl.


Kids like me have more sense nowadays than that person. Lol.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> .0. Sounds horrible, HennyPenny!


Oh it was horrible I had no idea what was involved till I started working there and that's why I do farm fresh and the more people like us that do the farm fresh egg supplying keeps people eating nice healthy eggs and the chickens are happier and healthier as well.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

People these days are really separated from their food. When I got into chickens it was because I wanted cruelty-free eggs but since then I've also done the meat thing and really hope to have a garden next year. The farther I get into this make-your-own-food thing the more confused I become when I go to the grocery store! I see people lining their carts with doritoes and frozen TV dinners and a whole slew of packaged foods whose ingredients are completely alien to what I know - chemicals really. My eating habits have changed... if I find something I can't pronounce on the ingredients list I put it back. I want food, not something that resembles food. And I want it done well and humanely as possible. Too much to ask? I guess if you want it done right you have to do it yourself...

That all being said people are getting dumber by the day. Makes me want to pull out my hair. I can't even count how many times I've heard this line, "I'm a vegetarian but I eat fish." HELLO, fish are animals too! That doesn't make you a vegetarian it makes you a fussy meat eater! I don't know why people don't consider fish animals... it makes no sense. My boyfriend has a saltwater tank set up right now and the fish he has in it have every bit of intelligence and personality as any other critter we've kept. So they live in water. Doesn't make them a plant. *hits head on wall*


----------



## cjn79 (Jul 24, 2013)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> People these days are really separated from their food. When I got into chickens it was because I wanted cruelty-free eggs but since then I've also done the meat thing and really hope to have a garden next year. The farther I get into this make-your-own-food thing the more confused I become when I go to the grocery store! I see people lining their carts with doritoes and frozen TV dinners and a whole slew of packaged foods whose ingredients are completely alien to what I know - chemicals really. My eating habits have changed... if I find something I can't pronounce on the ingredients list I put it back. I want food, not something that resembles food. And I want it done well and humanely as possible. Too much to ask? I guess if you want it done right you have to do it yourself...
> 
> That all being said people are getting dumber by the day. Makes me want to pull out my hair. I can't even count how many times I've heard this line, "I'm a vegetarian but I eat fish." HELLO, fish are animals too! That doesn't make you a vegetarian it makes you a fussy meat eater! I don't know why people don't consider fish animals... it makes no sense. My boyfriend has a saltwater tank set up right now and the fish he has in it have every bit of intelligence and personality as any other critter we've kept. So they live in water. Doesn't make them a plant. *hits head on wall*


Exactly. I've talked to vegetarians that eat both fish & chicken. I was like.... Huh????


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I wish I could have a veggie garden and raise my own meat, but I can't partially because of city laws and partially because I'm too young. (Also because of stupid people like the guy from Secaucas New Jersey.)


----------

